# Paregoric for diarrhea



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

this is only for people who have severe ibs and when i say this i mean people who have d through out the day most days than not..and for people that lommotil and immodium does not help..a few years ago i started getting d severly and in 3 months i had dropped 50 lbs just from that even though i was eating i just couldnt keep anything i ate the lommotil and immodium would not work even combined...so my doctor gave me a liquid medicine you dilute in water its called "paregoric" i think thats how you spell it it's a brownish liquid and it's taste like 100 proof whiskey which is why you need to put water in it but it totally imobolizes(cant spell lol) your intestines and your d will stop along with the cramping alot of doctors are not into giving this mediciation out because its a narcotic and is addictive but if you have extreme cases and need to go places like work or school then the doctor will likely give it to you but ration you with it i hada doctor who gave it to me as much as i wanted and well what ended up happeningwas i took it every day and a couple times a day and pretty soon i was just about taking the medicine straight i thought that even if i felt fine if i didnt take it i would end up getting sick....but if you are on your last nerve and you are missing important things and the common meds are not working then please ask your doctor about this its worth a try it worked for me until i got addicted lol


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Trying, first welcome to the BB!







Please don't use all capital letters it is rough on some of our older eyes. If you go down to the "hop to" box below there are a few more BB's here such as the IBS BB that may offer you better medicine help as this is mostly a BS type of place. When I was a kiddo you could get "paragoric" without a prescription but due to our society and the widescale drug abuse culture it was made a Rx medicine because it contains opium. If "paragoric" is abused your gut can shutdown and plug up and you may develope "Ischemic Colitis" in which bloodflow is lost and a section of gut can die and need surgical removal. The med "Kaopectate" also has a tiny bit of opiate gut relaxer and can stop serious diarrhea but mostly for food poisoning type problems or flu related "D". None of these are good for regular use because of the dangerous side effects. You can go to the Cognitive Hypnotherapy BB and get a tape program that has helped many including myselfand there was one new medicine "Lotronex" mentioned on the 5htBB that did stop the "D" for many of us but it was removed from the pharmacies because of IC concerns in a few people. It is said that Lotronex is gonna be back on the market next year? Good luck, Norb


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Trying, first welcome to the BB!







Please don't use all capital letters it is rough on some of our older eyes. If you go down to the "hop to" box below there are a few more BB's here such as the IBS BB that may offer you better medicine help as this is mostly a BS type of place. When I was a kiddo you could get "paragoric" without a prescription but due to our society and the widescale drug abuse culture it was made a Rx medicine because it contains opium. If "paragoric" is abused your gut can shutdown and plug up and you may develope "Ischemic Colitis" in which bloodflow is lost and a section of gut can die and need surgical removal. The med "Kaopectate" also has a tiny bit of opiate gut relaxer and can stop serious diarrhea but mostly for food poisoning type problems or flu related "D". None of these are good for regular use because of the dangerous side effects. You can go to the Cognitive Hypnotherapy BB and get a tape program that has helped many including myselfand there was one new medicine "Lotronex" mentioned on the 5htBB that did stop the "D" for many of us but it was removed from the pharmacies because of IC concerns in a few people. It is said that Lotronex is gonna be back on the market next year? Good luck, Norb


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

I thought that paragoric was for pain.My niece was given that as a baby because she had colic really bad,that was almost 30 yrs ago.


----------



## ShyOne (Feb 17, 2000)

I thought that paragoric was for pain.My niece was given that as a baby because she had colic really bad,that was almost 30 yrs ago.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Years ago I had major surgery. I was in the hospital for a week. Well the surgery went fine and then after a few days they gave me a laxative to get things moving. I was glad to have that because of the gas I had. Well that not only cleaned me out, but it ended up giving me diarrhea too. The meds they gave me for the diarrhea did not help at all. So finially they gave me paragoric (sp?). That helped stop the D.


----------



## gottogo (Aug 14, 2000)

Years ago I had major surgery. I was in the hospital for a week. Well the surgery went fine and then after a few days they gave me a laxative to get things moving. I was glad to have that because of the gas I had. Well that not only cleaned me out, but it ended up giving me diarrhea too. The meds they gave me for the diarrhea did not help at all. So finially they gave me paragoric (sp?). That helped stop the D.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

How does anyone find a doctor to give them paragoric? Mine looks at me like I am crazy or some kind of drug addict when I mention it. I used to take it when I was in grade school some 50 years ago whe I would get D before a test. Even back then I had IBS, but no one knew what the hell it was, they just said you have a nervous stomach or maybe you ate too much or ate something that had gone bad!


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

How does anyone find a doctor to give them paragoric? Mine looks at me like I am crazy or some kind of drug addict when I mention it. I used to take it when I was in grade school some 50 years ago whe I would get D before a test. Even back then I had IBS, but no one knew what the hell it was, they just said you have a nervous stomach or maybe you ate too much or ate something that had gone bad!


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Wow, the paregoric birngs back memories! In my 20's when nobody had a clue as to what "spastic colon" was and why I got these nasty d-attackes all my life this was one of the standard treatments. I used it constantly until the day I used too much and experienced one of the other potential paregoric side effects...I could not urinate. Nada. zip. Zilch. Ful well blocked pump.Tried everything right down to lying in the warm bathtub with the water running you name it the doc tried it...after 48 hours we thought the old bladder was going to burst, or I was going to pass out from the discomfort, so the MD sent me to the ER in the middle of the night to "get cath'ed".I never in my life thought I would look forward to getting a catheter inserted, but I did at this point look forward with some joy to the blessed event. Until my bubble-burst when into the room walked the person who was going to cath me...a 25 year old RN!








You can take it from there...I NEVER AGAIN:1. used paregoric again2. went back to that ERMNLPSNo, we never dated after that.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

Wow, the paregoric birngs back memories! In my 20's when nobody had a clue as to what "spastic colon" was and why I got these nasty d-attackes all my life this was one of the standard treatments. I used it constantly until the day I used too much and experienced one of the other potential paregoric side effects...I could not urinate. Nada. zip. Zilch. Ful well blocked pump.Tried everything right down to lying in the warm bathtub with the water running you name it the doc tried it...after 48 hours we thought the old bladder was going to burst, or I was going to pass out from the discomfort, so the MD sent me to the ER in the middle of the night to "get cath'ed".I never in my life thought I would look forward to getting a catheter inserted, but I did at this point look forward with some joy to the blessed event. Until my bubble-burst when into the room walked the person who was going to cath me...a 25 year old RN!







You can take it from there...I NEVER AGAIN:1. used paregoric again2. went back to that ERMNLPSNo, we never dated after that.


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

i was on lotronex as soon as my dr could prescribe it it never did work for me


----------



## TryingToDeal (Dec 21, 2001)

i was on lotronex as soon as my dr could prescribe it it never did work for me


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I use to take that all the time when I was little..I think they would mix it with water and sugar







That stuff was so nasty but that was to long ago to remember if it worked or not. Many years ago you use to just go to the pharmacy and just sign your name to get it...I dont think you even had to go to the Dr. to get it...Those day's are gone







I didn't know it was still on the market.....


----------



## ohnometo (Sep 20, 2001)

I use to take that all the time when I was little..I think they would mix it with water and sugar







That stuff was so nasty but that was to long ago to remember if it worked or not. Many years ago you use to just go to the pharmacy and just sign your name to get it...I dont think you even had to go to the Dr. to get it...Those day's are gone







I didn't know it was still on the market.....


----------



## RW (Oct 14, 1999)

I used paregoric back in the early 70's, again before they knew what to call this little problem we all have. I would take 1 tablespoon in the morning and be great the rest of the day. I got it from Aunt-in-law(is that a word?) who had a bottle for something else that she did not use anymore. I would love to get some more. It is the only thing I have ever used that worked.


----------



## RW (Oct 14, 1999)

I used paregoric back in the early 70's, again before they knew what to call this little problem we all have. I would take 1 tablespoon in the morning and be great the rest of the day. I got it from Aunt-in-law(is that a word?) who had a bottle for something else that she did not use anymore. I would love to get some more. It is the only thing I have ever used that worked.


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

RW:Try this instead....it is cheaper and non-addictive...AND gets to the root of your problem perhaps instead of masking it.







"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

RW:Try this instead....it is cheaper and non-addictive...AND gets to the root of your problem perhaps instead of masking it.







"FOOD ALLERGIES AND FOOD INTOLERANCE: THE COMPLETE GUIDE TO THEIR IDENTIFICTION AND TREATMENT", Professor Jonathan Brostoff (M.D.. Allergy, Immunology and Environmental Medicine, Kings' College, London) http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/089...6487508-3420903 Eat well. Think well. Be well.MNL


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Trying to deal: you need to listen to Norbert and get off that stuff asap. Some situations which seem innocuous can actually be dangerous.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

Trying to deal: you need to listen to Norbert and get off that stuff asap. Some situations which seem innocuous can actually be dangerous.


----------

